# Micaela Schäfer - ALS Ice Bucket Challenge - 720p - UNZENSIERT



## kalle04 (25 Aug. 2014)

*Micaela Schäfer - ALS Ice Bucket Challenge - 720p - UNZENSIERT*



 

 




 

 





 

25,4 MB - mp4 - 1280 x 720 - 01:03 min

Micaela Schäfer - ALS Ice Bucket Challenge - 720p - UNZENSIERT - uploaded.net​


----------



## Asdfjklöqwertz (25 Aug. 2014)

DANKESCHÖN!!!

Wahnsinn diese Frau *-*


----------



## Spezi30 (25 Aug. 2014)

Die peinlichste Frau im Fernsehen...einfach Müll für die oberflächliche Gesellschaft..


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2014)

:thx: dir für Micaela


----------



## puipui (25 Aug. 2014)

Daran könnten sich einige ein Beispiel nehmen. Danke für Micaela.


----------



## Officer (25 Aug. 2014)

vielen dank


----------



## redbeard (25 Aug. 2014)

Wenn an ihr nur nicht so viel aus Plastik wäre...


----------



## bloodhunter88 (25 Aug. 2014)

nice!


----------



## zdaisse (25 Aug. 2014)

War klar das sie es in ihrem Standard Outfit macht,Danke!


----------



## dolla89 (25 Aug. 2014)

Also ich find sie Hammer!! Billig ja, trotzdem rattenscharf


----------



## chini72 (25 Aug. 2014)

DANKE für feuchte Mica!!


----------



## comatron (26 Aug. 2014)

Wird bei so einem Kälteschock die Plastik nicht spröde ?


----------



## Brian (26 Aug. 2014)

:thx: für Micaela :thumbup:


----------



## deutz6005 (27 Aug. 2014)

Danke für die tollen Bilder.


----------



## Geldsammler (27 Aug. 2014)

das muss man sich erstmal trauen^^


----------



## didi33 (27 Aug. 2014)

Ist ja widerlich, das sie die Schuhe noch anbehält.


----------



## celebrater (27 Aug. 2014)

nice...danke


----------



## Annemarie (27 Aug. 2014)

Danke für das video


----------



## Tristan2391 (27 Aug. 2014)

sehr kalt das ganze - danke


----------



## wusel (28 Aug. 2014)

so gern sich auch die alpen seh, da tut mir schon das hinsehn weh


----------



## gimli1 (29 Aug. 2014)

Vielen dank:thumbup:


----------



## Thommydoc (29 Aug. 2014)

:angry: Dinge, die die Welt nicht braucht - also weg mit diesem Plasticbomber ! :devil:


----------



## nullzweinull (29 Aug. 2014)

Sehr schön danke


----------



## Celeb Hunter (29 Aug. 2014)

respekt @micaela das ganze zweimal durchzuziehen :thumbup:


----------



## Bowes (30 Aug. 2014)

*Danke dir für Micaela.*


----------



## Tigy (6 Sep. 2014)

:drip:Geiles Dreckstück.:thx:


----------



## Katzun (12 Okt. 2014)

wunderbar!


----------



## Phyras (13 Okt. 2014)

sehr schön.

Danke


----------



## sasodode (14 Okt. 2014)

Vielen Dank


----------



## harry0963 (30 Okt. 2014)

coole Sache


----------



## Punisher (30 Okt. 2014)

was soll eigentlich diese Challenge??


----------



## Santaclaus001 (16 Nov. 2015)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Carnifex (21 Nov. 2015)

Mega heiß...Danke!!!


----------



## atomkoffer (3 Apr. 2016)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Sanstarr27 (5 Apr. 2016)

naja, sie ist ja immer nackt, trotzdem danke


----------

